# Help me to track down Calli!



## vecky (11 November 2017)

*Please help me find Calli*

Calli went on loan last year with 2 of my other ponies when I found out that a mare I already had out on loan was pregnant and had to come home to birth,
I was worried that the other 3 may feel left out and so I decided to loan them out when a lady got in touch and was happy to take them all,
I loaned them all to a lady named Nicky Williams of Nottingham,
Nicky told me everything I wanted to hear and made me feel comfortable and I had faith that I was doing the right thing in sending them to her,
Calli went up in either August or September with one of the others and my little man went up last in November time,
How ever from what I am aware of Calli was never put with the other 2,
It turns out that shortly after going up to Nicky Williams she had abandoned my little girl along with 19 other animals and given a 5 year ban from keeping animals (from what I have found out)
I'm still trying to piece things together as it's really messy, I was only told what had happened on Monday 6th by a 3rd party,
Things went sour a couple of months ago and 2 came back skin and bone and riddled in worms like really nasty, big, thick, white worms,
Nicky had said that Calli was in her forever home when I asked for her back too,
I was then under the impression that she may have passed away,

This Nicky is going by a few names:

Nicky Williams
Victoria Williams 
Nicola Williams 
Nicki Williamson
Nicki Archer Lloyd

Known in these areas:

Ashbourne/Derby/Nottingham/Leicester possibly Wales too.

I am hurt that I have been conned and lied to and that my little girl is out there somewhere, I am furious that Nicky never told me what had happened, she owes me money because I had to pay for the transport that was actually her responsibility to pay, the transporter held my passports until a payment was made, Nicky was on about getting new passports rather than paying the transporter but this I was not comfortable with doing, I have been told that from November to May Nicky only attended the other two twice, I sent Nicky contracts several times that she kept saying were signed and in the post or she was signing them as we spoke but I never received any contracts back, I am at my whits end with worry and stress about Calli, the other two have made a great recovery, calli would be 3 now,

Any help is better than no help, I just want her home now, for more information please message me, I'm not sure how to put pictures of her up on here yet as I'm new to this posting stuff haha,
I have a post on Facebook that I am asking people to share with pictures on.

Please help me find her, she means the world to me. and I just want her home where she belongs.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 November 2017)

If she was given a ban any animals she had will have been siezed. Have you found the court case? Or contacted the RSPCA? It may well be that she has been PTS sadly if she was in  poor state so you need to prepare yourself for that. Did you go and see where the horses were to be living or check on them? Thats another good place to start.


----------



## Velcrobum (12 November 2017)

TROLL


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			If she was given a ban any animals she had will have been siezed. Have you found the court case? Or contacted the RSPCA? It may well be that she has been PTS sadly if she was in  poor state so you need to prepare yourself for that. Did you go and see where the horses were to be living or check on them? Thats another good place to start.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this chances are she was taken ? not sure why the poster is a troll!


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 November 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			TROLL
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## vecky (12 November 2017)

i'm not sure why i'm being called a troll either?
i'm a nice girl who was sadly lied to and conned,
Nicky told me everything i wanted to hear unfortunately i wasn't in a position to view myself given the 300 mile distance but was given a virtual tour and was happy with what i saw,
i'm calling the police tomorrow as i have been given the name and contact details for the WPC who was in charge of the case along with 2 RSPCA inspectors names who were also involved to get hold of too.


----------



## cobsarefab (12 November 2017)

vecky said:



			i'm not sure why i'm being called a troll either?
i'm a nice girl who was sadly lied to and conned,
Nicky told me everything i wanted to hear unfortunately i wasn't in a position to view myself given the 300 mile distance but was given a virtual tour and was happy with what i saw,
i'm calling the police tomorrow as i have been given the name and contact details for the WPC who was in charge of the case along with 2 RSPCA inspectors names who were also involved to get hold of too.
		
Click to expand...

I wish you the best of luck getting your pony back xx


----------



## AFB (24 November 2017)

Could you share the link to your FB post on here?


----------



## tiggipop (26 November 2017)

please can you clear your mailbox.    - 

thanks


----------

